
The people pushing for a decentralized web - MilnerRoute
https://thenewstack.io/the-people-pushing-for-a-decentralized-web/
======
tabtab
Ward Cunningham is into this kind of thing, and its partly why he semi-retired
the original wiki (c2.com) in pursuit of a decentralized wiki. But I don't get
his "federated" version.

It's hard enough coordinating centralized content. Forking giant balls of
content and creating bunches of parallel versions just makes a messy problem
messier. Decentralization won't solve the down-sides of his original wiki. I
have various suggestions for dealing with the downsides of that wiki that
would take a while to explain, but they include, among other things, easy
clone-ability (mass export), and custom "favorites" and "dis-favorites" lists.
One could comment on and rank pages/topics/sections on their own server, but
otherwise leave the original content centralized. If you like a specific
commentator/ranker, you "subscribe" to their particular filter.

